# Kayak on trailer in crash



## southy (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah a car smashed into my trailer as i was transporting my kayaks.... a few obvious problems but was wondering how i can check the structure of the kayak...want to make sure there is no cracks or leaks...
There is an small obvious point of stress with a little disfiguration from a contact.. how would i fix that. also one of the mirage drive's large round selector (dont know what it is called but part where u select number for comfort) is cracked between 3 ns 4. Does that mean a full replacement ??
Still looking them over to make sure i dont miss anything.
All advice welcome...


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

If there are any signs of even minor damage/marks, id claim it on insurance to avoid any problems later on, just incase the impact has caused a weak spot or anything like that.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

looks like you will get a new kayak out of it! hmmmm that is if they are insured! (and theirfault!....assumption based on the fact that a trailer is behind a car, and that rear end stacks are generally the following vehicles fault..... barring some crazy manoeuvre by the lead or towing vehicle!)


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

southy said:


> also one of the mirage drive's large round selector (dont know what it is called but part where u select number for comfort) is cracked between 3 ns 4. Does that mean a full replacement ??


Mate that part is replacable for about $20 easy to do.


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Id be going for the insurance if possible, as for pressurising the hull i used the vacuum cleaner techqnique but didnt reverse it, used a peice of 20mm conduit taped onto the vacuum cleaner hose & fitted it into the drain bung sprayed detergent around the most likely places for cracks, then looked inside the hull for any signs of detergent, found a crack where the mirage drive fitts in, Hobie replaced the hull even when out of warranty


----------



## southy (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice... as it seems the other driver was not insured and my insurers inform me i am covered for only $500... have taken one for a paddle and it is taking in water... now to find the leak... how is it repaired once found...any ideas out there.?


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Plastic welder. There is a guy I have used at Long Beach. Google. He has a dam on his property as well.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Just insured my Pro Angler and trailer after reading this.... Insured for $5500 excess $100 and only $20 a month 8)

*****


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Well done samboman, who with ??


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

CGU , BOATPAK policy ;-) tried to get it under the house insurance but because it was over 4.0m ( 4.1m LOL) had to go BOATPAK... but to easy, feel better towing it in trough the city area now 8)

*****


----------



## southy (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice.. is why forums like this are worth their weight in gold...
still onto it...will give more info when i have things worked out...
what a hassle in prime time


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

southy said:


> Thanks for all the advice.. is why forums like this are worth their weight in gold...
> still onto it...will give more info when i have things worked out...
> what a hassle in prime time


I do plastic welding however it seems your a long way from Mornington vic, a good plastic welder should be able to repair it, be careful of people saying " just use a soldering iron and smooth it over" it just hides the damage and if its going to break again as it usually will, it will do it at the worst time, when youre out on the water.

A crack in a hull needs a small, say 3mm or so, hole drilled at each end of the crack to stop it spreading further, then it needs to be "v eed" out with a dremel tool and v bit, then welded with plastic welding gear.

This repair is a Hobie PA, the rudder retract area is a bit thin and had cracked between the bolts
drilled and v eed









welded, just have to cut weld rod off and smooth over,









9mm thick black HDPE block, same length as the mounting board, this will be screwed to the hull and then the retract mechanism will bolt to this, stronger than new and looks like it belongs there when finished.









Hope this helps, Ghurkin


----------



## southy (Mar 29, 2010)

Some further info re the leaking hull..... Took it to the local dealer( Hunts Marine Corrimal) and they communicated with Hobie and came away with a great result... a new hull... Good PR Hobie and thank you Hunts Marine.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Constantly amazed by Hobie after sales service.
Some uninsured numpty crashes into your trailer and damages your Hobie. Hobie replace. Frecking awesome.


----------



## Bailey09 (Jun 7, 2013)

That's very bad new's about you crash trailer, my trailer also was crashed, but i were repair my trailer, because, trailer is very useful thing for me, and i think it's useful for everyone...


----------

